# Selling my House in Turkey



## georginag3355 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All, 
I have a house in Kusadasi which I am hoping to sell, i am an individual, not an agent and was wondering is it possible to advertise it on this site? or would you recommend I go to an estate agent?
Hope to hear from you soon  

lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We dont allow adverts on the forum I'm afraid. You could become a premium account holder and then place an ad in the classified section Premium Subscription | Expat Forum

Jo xxx


----------



## georginag3355 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you JoJo.


----------



## interg (Jan 31, 2013)

hope you could sale your house well price


----------

